# Does anyone use humic acid to amend their soil?



## tmac196 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been made aware of potential benefits of humic acid as a soil amendment by a local forage grower. I just did a Google search and review and really haven't found much of specific value to improve my understanding of this product. There are lots of general comments and lots of advertisements selling the product. I am curious if anyone on this forum uses it, if so how and what benefits there may be. I farm 14 acres of mix hay on poor quality yellow sand in SE Michigan and am looking for ways to improve both my soil quality and my stand health and yield. Yes, I have soil tested and made the typical N-P-K amendments and added lime to adjust the pH, but I am looking into other possibilities as well.


----------

